# St. Joe Fishing League "Muskegon Lake" Ice Fishing Tournament/Outing.



## Steven Arend

Alright guys, here is the low down on the St. Joe Fishing League Muskegon Lake Tournament/Outing.

We have chosen the first Saturday in February to hold this event. That is February 5th 2005 start any time after 5am. Check your fish in at 1:00pm, weigh-in between 1:30-2:00pm.

Here is how it will work:

There will be NO entry fees. (Thats right you read it correctly.)

It will be a (2) man team. 

You can start fishing any time after 5:00am, but in order to qualify you must check your fish in at the designated check in location listed below by 1:00pm.

There will be prizes given to the first place winners in (5) Categories:
Walleyes, Perch, Pike, Pan fish, and Others (Fish that are not listed in the other 4 categories.) 

Everyone who checks in regardless if you have fish or not will be given a raffle ticket for a drawing after weigh-in.

After the weigh-in we will be doing a fish fry so we will need people to donate fish and if you want to bring something to eat please feel free to.

Now for the weigh-in:

Walleye and Pike will be weighed in as followed. 5 pt. per fish + weight for the total.

Perch and Pan Fish will be weighed in as followed. 1 pt. per fish + weight for the total.

Others will be weighed in as followed. Total weight.

We are looking at holding the Weigh-in 200-250 yards southwest of the 2ND street Ramp. We will have an M-S Banner or some kind of sign and we may have a shuttle service going to and from the ramp and the outing location. If this is the case we can be reached for pick up on the RF radios channel 7-0 and we will be giving out the Nextel 2-way number.

If you think that you can make this event place let us know so we can get enough eating utensils for everyone.


----------



## Steven Arend

ttt


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Will be trying to make this one, but may have to bring the canoe


----------



## adjusted3

Steve, 
count my father and I in. We should have two 4 wheelers with a dog sled for transportation depending on ice conditions. 

Mark


----------



## coach

Steve,

My son and I would like to come. Will we need to bring a sled or 4 wheeler to reach fishing area's? or can we walk it? Never fished the lake where is the best place to get directions?

Doug


----------



## DapperTrapper

Muskegon is a diverse lake with the opportunity to catch almost anything. Most guys fish 2nd St. on the north side of the lake. Adam's Angler Archer bait shop can help with any questions. Generally it goes like this- Panfish at Snug Harbor - Perch at Lakeside (southwest portion of lake) 2nd St. perch/ walleyes/ Northerns - Giddings St. boat launch (east end of lake) Northern pike. Like I say, however, one can pick-up these fish all around the lake.

Do you need a quad? You can easily walk to the depth of water you are looking for. A quad is nice to get away from the crowds. 

Remember that Muskegon lake is really a drowned rivermouth. There is current on the east side of the lake where the river dumps in. Caution is always a consideration on the lake. Hope this helps.


----------



## severus

Put me down, Steve. Not sure about my partner yet. I don't think we'll be starting at 5 AM, however.


----------



## Sixshooter

HAHAHAHA...Can we fish out of our boats?

and what is with a 5am icefishing start? it won't get light out till 8am.

Do you guys really need to start drinking that early??????


----------



## ybone

i'm in with partner. yippppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Count me in.
Will bring my 3 wheeler and little shack [6'W x 8'L x6.5T]LOL
If you need anything else let me know
Larry


----------



## Steven Arend

Sixshooter said:


> HAHAHAHA...Can we fish out of our boats?
> 
> and what is with a 5am icefishing start? it won't get light out till 8am.
> 
> Do you guys really need to start drinking that early??????



Jim you can start when ever you want to after 5:00am. The reason it starts at 5:00am is that there are *SOME* guys that like to start fishing for Walleye that early. :evil: 

Steve


----------



## coach

My boy and I will be there. Can someone please give me directions from Stevensville Mi 49127.


----------



## STEELHEAD

I have never fished on Muskegon lake before. Some directions and guideance would be nice. I will traveling from the Granger Indana area.


----------



## Steven Arend

Give me a few and I'll post directions to 2nd street ramp. Its easy to find.


----------



## Sib

This might help.









Here's what it looks like from Mapquest:
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...UMDCNiPJd7mrnDPXEoupOC%2bz5mNTPHtf%2bDw%3d%3d

This sounds like a lot of fun, I'll check my schedule, but I really wanna make it out.


----------



## Fishfoote

I really wanted to make it to this event - but the Hubbard Outting is the same weekend - maybe we should have a cross state tournament for the weekend???


----------



## just tryin to fish

Count us in. I'll be there with my dad. bring those big pike on

Nick


----------



## skamaniac

Two more here!!

Mike


----------



## martin1950

Where would be the best place to launch our boat from?????


----------



## SpartanAngler

I should be there with a partner. If we have any ice by then.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

I have a couple of coolers, maybe we could bring ice


----------



## Fishfoote

There is none... :lol: Actually, I managed to get about 20 yards out on snug Saturday morning - very slow miniture blue gill action. Went off the conservation club Saturday night with about 25 other brave soles with similar results. On the other hand (or side of the hand if you'll excuse the pun) My buddy up at Hubbard Lake set my permanent shanty on 8" of ice on east bay...then went on to parts unknown to take 6 walleye. I'm heading north this weekend...sled and quad in tow. :woohoo1:


----------



## ybone

one more question Steve. is this actually open to the public, free?? are they taking donations?? how do they afford to give anything away??? lol. just wondering. come on sub zero temps. we need it baaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## Steven Arend

ybone said:


> one more question Steve. is this actually open to the public, free?? are they taking donations?? how do they afford to give anything away??? lol. just wondering. come on sub zero temps. we need it baaaaaaaaaaad


This Tournament/Outing is only open to members of this site and their guests. And yes we said *FREE* entry, there will be no cash prizes given away just Ice fishing and other donated items given away. All and any donations are more then welcome just let me know. We have a real nice donation been worked on right now, I hope its done before the outing. If anyone has more questions please feel free to ask.

I hope we have good ice for this.................................

Steve


----------



## coach

Steve

Let me check I may still have a few new Archery items left from the shop in storage. I will check and get back to you.

Doug


----------



## martin1950

Are you talking about me Steve? NEVER been late with a project before and this ain't going to be the first time!!!!! The only thing I can remember being late for was signing up for the draft in 1968.


----------



## Steven Arend

martin1950 said:


> Are you talking about me Steve? NEVER been late with a project before and this ain't going to be the first time!!!!! The only thing I can remember being late for was signing up for the draft in 1968.


I hope not to many people know what you do for a hobby because I don't think the lake can hold that many people trying to win that prize.  

Steve


----------



## ybone

okay, got it. thanks steve and hopefully we'll see you out on the lake (ice that is).  

sounds like a good get-together.


----------



## Steven Arend

I thought I'd bring this back to the top.

There is only 2 weeks to go and it looks like the Ice is here to stay for awhile. There has been a little change in plans, Mark (Adjusted3) has been called out of town on business that week end. So I'll be running the Show by myself. I'll try to find a 4-wheeler or sled to hull peope to and from the launch.

I made a list of people who are going to be there. If you need your name add or removed please let me know.

____________
Steve Arend - Partner
Coach - Son
Severus - 
Ybone - Partner
Rat City Hooker - 
STEELHEAD - 
Just Tryin To Fish - Partner
skamaniac - Partner
SpartanAngler - Partner
2PawsRiver (Maybe) - 
catfishhoge - 
_____________


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Glad you brought this to the top, I had it confused with the Steelhead outing Feb 19th. Will check the schedule today and am planning trying to make it ot this outing, will let you know for sure later.


----------



## catfishhoge

Steve, 

I plan to attend!

Rick


----------



## Steven Arend

Alright Rick I have you down. 

If anyone needs a partner let me know. We can put the names of people that need partners in a hat and draw for a partner if that sounds good to you guys.


----------



## catfishhoge

Steve,

Severus and I are going to team up. 

Rick


----------



## adjusted3

Well, Looks like I am back in this thing....I got a few dates mixed up. Juggled a few things and its a go!

Dad and I will be out in full Force. 

Steve & I will both have Nextels, and two-ways. Channel 7 on the 2-ways. PM me for our nextel numbers.

We plan to bring out a fish cooker and all the oil. I will toss in the plates and tableware. is it possible that we have everyone bring some sort of compliment to share?

We should have both 4 wheelers for transport with a dog sled. the sled will take 2 riders. You will not need a helmet on the sled. 

We plan on being off second street to the southwest about 300 yards.

Steve and I are donating all the prizes. In addition, we will have a raffle for other fishig gear. This is a no cost event. Come as you are. No donations needed.

Bring a friend. this is the perfect way to get introduced into the sport of ice fishing. 

Mark


----------



## live2fishdjs

Wish I could make it up there with you guys, but will be at Higgins that weekend. Have fun and be safe!


----------



## Steven Arend

Time is growing near.

Here is the new list:

Steve Arend - Partner
Coach - Son
Severus - catfishhoge
Ybone - Partner
Rat City Hooker - 
STEELHEAD - 
Just Tryin To Fish - Partner
skamaniac - Partner
SpartanAngler - Partner
2PawsRiver (Maybe) - 
Adjusted3 - Dad

There is still time to get in on the fun. Just let me know so I can get the goody bags made up for the raffle.

Steve


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Steve, worked the schedule out last night and am clear for the 5th. When are you guys headed up and do you have room for one more in the truck.


----------



## schaaed1

Myself and WDGibby will team up, so ad 2 more to the list. I had it confused with the White Lake outing as well  

Ed


----------



## adjusted3

2-Paws, I am going up Friday afternoon, I have a place to stay about 4 blocks from 2nd street.

Steve is going up early Sat .Morn.. get in touch with him. he should be able to hook up with you and travel together. I think chris is going as well and they may be taking his Duely. 

See everyone on the water. I will post more as we get closer to the date. 

Everyone needs to donate however much fish they plan on eating. We will take care of the cooking.

Mark


----------



## Matt Schalk

So I take it that everyone's fishing off of Second St. (actually First St where you go out from, but anyways ...).

Can't commit to anything for this coming weekend, but if I'm in the area, I'll try and stop by. If a miracle happens and I'm all caught up with the business, maybe I'll even be able to fis ... uh ... field test.

Good luck guys ... hope the fishing picks up by then.


----------



## WDGibby

Steven

Did you add Schaaed1 and Gibby's name to your list?


Gibby


----------



## adjusted3

Hi guys... I will make sure we add you two in.

I just got off the phone with a friend up there. looks like good ice, good fishing and if the weather holds, this should be a great time.

Mark


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Count me in. I bumped my wife's bowling plans and will be able to attend. I'm working on a partner. Should know more today or tomorrow.


----------



## Steven Arend

Here is the new list:

Steve Arend - He-Chris
Coach - Son
Severus - catfishhoge
Ybone - Partner
Rat City Hooker - 
STEELHEAD - 
Just Tryin To Fish - Partner
skamaniac - Partner
SpartanAngler - Partner
2PawsRiver - 
Adjusted3 - Dad
schaaed1 - WDGibby
STEINFISHSKI - Partner

There is still time to get in on the fun. I started making all the goody bags Last night and we still have more stuff over at Adjusted3's House that I need to pick up.

Mark (2PawsRiver) if I can get mark (Adjusted3) to take Chris and I's gear up in his truck when he leaves I would have room for you in the jeep, Depending on what gear you will be taking along. We may have a 4wheeler in tow so we may be able to load the trailer with gear also. Let me know.

Steve


----------



## Flyfisher

Sounds like fun...before I clear it with the wife, anyone need partner?


----------



## Steven Arend

Flyfisher,

I sure that you can partner up with one of the guys that is not listed with a partner. If not, you can have my partner I can fish with out one.

Steve


----------



## Sixshooter

Guys have a good time on with this event. I however cannot make it. Taking Bev to Chicago on Friday morning to get a LASIK procedure done on her eyes. She is so excited about the chance of not messing with glasses or contacts anymore. 

She is having her surgery on Friday around 2pm. She has a follow up checkup on Saturday Morning at 8:30am I think it is. 

I won't be home until sometime in the afternoon.

Hope all things work out. Weather and fish.

I'll be there in spirit.

-Sixshooter & Bev


----------



## Flyfisher

Steven Arend said:


> Flyfisher,
> 
> I sure that you can partner up with one of the guys that is not listed with a partner. If not, you can have my partner I can fish with out one.
> 
> Steve


Sounds good, Steve (about finding someone there)...I will just play it by ear and decide what I am doing on Friday night.


----------



## adjusted3

Fly, I know that Ratcityhooker is going to be there. I don't think he has a partner either. May want to hook up with him. 

Mark


----------



## STEELHEAD

Steve, I will bring a fishing partner. What time are you guys leaving St.Joe?



Troy


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Sixshooter said:


> Guys have a good time on with this event. I however cannot make it. Taking Bev to Chicago on Friday morning to get a LASIK procedure done on her eyes. She is so excited about the chance of not messing with glasses or contacts anymore.
> 
> She is having her surgery on Friday around 2pm. She has a follow up checkup on Saturday Morning at 8:30am I think it is.
> 
> I won't be home until sometime in the afternoon.
> 
> Hope all things work out. Weather and fish.
> 
> I'll be there in spirit.
> 
> -Sixshooter & Bev


Hope everthing goes good.
Will miss you there buddy
Larry


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Steve....will try to the two way tomorrow, but am planning on meeting you and HeChris in Watervliet Saturday morning at whatever time you decide. Will have a couple of slammers, a fishing pole, chair and thermos, will ride on the roof if need be.  and will be looking for a partner, I have to have one, somebody has to catch fish


----------



## Steven Arend

Mark (2Paws)

Chris and I will pick you up at your house around 3:15ish. Then we need to head over to Ma's Coffee Pot to meet up with STEELHEAD by 3:45ish. We are taking Chris's Truck and hualing a trailer w/4 wheeler on board. We should have more then enough room for everything.

Steve


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Am looking for a partner also.Have a 3 wheeler and power auger.
Let me know if you are intrested.
Larry


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Steve...will make it even simpler will meet you at Ma's Coffee post with Steelhead.....Steelhead I will be driving my beater green Ford Taurus and will be the only other nutcase there at 3:45 in the morning  

Rat will be more then glad to partner up with you, will tell my wife I am going fishing with a hooker on Saturday morning.  

Are we getting bait up there and is there any special tackle needed, other then standard hooks weights etc.

Mark


----------



## Steven Arend

2PawsRiver said:


> Steve...will make it even simpler will meet you at Ma's Coffee post with Steelhead.....Steelhead I will be driving my beater green Ford Taurus and will be the only other nutcase there at 3:45 in the morning



Mark if you want to do it that way thats OK with me. I just figured that Chris and I have to head up M140 any ways that we could swing by and pick you up.




2PawsRiver said:


> Rat will be more then glad to partner up with you, will tell my wife I am going fishing with a hooker on Saturday morning.


Mark I don't know if you have ever met Larry but you should watch what you say around him. He's liable to take you Seriously and you may find yourself Larry's new "Boy Toy" :tdo12: :lol: 



2PawsRiver said:


> Are we getting bait up there and is there any special tackle needed, other then standard hooks weights etc.


We will be picking up Minnows when we get up there. There is a bait shop right by the ramp. Or I have a better Idea Mark(Adjusted3) will already be up there I can have if pick us all up the bait the night before. :idea: 

Steve


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Will meet you at the launch.As far for bait we might as well get it there in the morning.Bring your slammers, poles and any walleye rigs and jigs that you have.Am driving a S-10 rust bucket Blazer followed by a huge shanty.See you there.
Larry


----------



## Rat City Hooker

HA HA Steve
Im trying to behave myself this year. :evil: 
Besides Mark packs a gun. :yikes:
Tell adjusted3 we will take some bait also if he dont mind getting us some.
Larry


----------



## Hunter333

I will try to get out there sometime, would like to put a few faces with names before the White Lake Outing. If you see a guy in cammo, thats me so say "HI!"  Good luck to all of you heading out at the dawn of crack!! I will not be there till at least 10:00.


----------



## Nailer

My boy and I are going to try and make it ( barring gale forced winds) He is 10 years old, does that count as a partner?
Thanks, Ken


----------



## 2PawsRiver

You know Karl, when I was your age, I was at the bar by 8:30, target sighted by 9:00, loaded up and on the way home, by 10:00, kick her out at midnight, grab a few hours sleep and fishing in the morning  , then letting my old married fishing buddies live vicariously through me with some good stories over breakfast


----------



## schaaed1

STEINFISHSKI said:


> I fished today of 2nd st 33-38fow. 2 pike, a nice fat perch, and a 5 lb catfish. One guy got a 3 lb eye and an 11 lb laker. Gold cicadia, gold buckshot rattler, and purple perch hopkins for me.
> 
> See you guys in the am.
> 
> Tim


Good to hear Tim, nice job.

Bet you might of thought that cat was a nice fat eye .... 'till it got to the hole. :yikes: 

See ya all in the am. WDgibby and I should be there around 6:30 ... if all goes as planned.

Ed


----------



## skamaniac

Gonna have to beg off. Something has come up and won't be able to make tomorrow, ya'll have fun.


----------



## Nailer

A "BIG" Thanks to the men from Fishdog.com and all the others that mad it happen.

My boy loves the Pole that he was given.  

Thank







[/IMG] s again and nice to meet some of the members.

Ken


----------



## WDGibby

Thanks Steve and Mark for a great outing even though the bite was slowed down next to nothing, Had a good time putting a few names and faces together from the site. Hard to beat fried fish out on the ice.

Thanks again

Gibby


----------



## schaaed1

To Steve and Adjusted ... and everyone else that helped put this together.

Great time, great food, and good to meet everyone that was there ... wish someone had told the fish we were coming though!

Oh, did 2Paws ever get his bird?? :chicken: If so, I think I found a recipe for him. :corkysm55 

Ed - aka ... fishless


----------



## severus

Thanks again to Mark & Steve for taking the time and effort to put together yet another successful outing. The food was excellent.

Hey - why was there so much water around that red shanty?


----------



## ybone

steve, mark and all others that put that thing together..........outstanding event. good people and good food. never actually saw somebody wrestle a gull like that but was very impressed with 2 paws. great day. ( i did have fresh pike that nite for supper. ha ha)

thanks again

(the pike was a big female, full skeins, with a 6 inch bluegill in belly. fyi)


----------



## catfishhoge

Great outing fella's! Good to see, and meet more of the fine people who participate in the outdoors and this site.

Ken, thanks for partnering up with me. One of these days we are going to find them!

Chris, thanks for loaning me your vex, I had a dumbass attack and left mine sitting in the garage!

Rick


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Thanks St Joe guys for another great event. Perfect weather, old friends, new friends, and slow fishing. Timdog and Flyfisher fished with me and we tried west, deep, and everything we could think of with only 3 perch and an undersized pike between us to show for it. No walleye in 2 days fishing hard. The sunrise was beautiful as we found ourselves all alone on a busy lake.








By 12:30 we made it to the group. Much fun was had, and the ice feast was second to none. Thanks to everyone who brought fish and food, cooked, and all of the great prizes. Great seeing everyone, and what a party on the ice according to the CO. 2Paws, LMAO at the gull teasing. Great form on the cast, and introducing our youth into the sport.:lol:


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Once again the St Joe boys put together another fun filled outing.

Had a great time and sea gull teasing and wrestling kept us in stiches.

Mark sure am sorry for trying to run over your shanty.Keep forgeting that my shanty is twice the width of my 3 wheeler.

Larry


----------



## Flyfisher

A BIG thanks to Steinfishski for driving  and to Timdog for showing me a thing or two (or three) about ice-fishing. It seemed like everybody had a great time despite the fishing being a little slow. Thanks to Mark/Steve for putting this together...the fried fish was delicious!


----------



## 2PawsRiver

What a great time. Good company, good conditions, good weather, good fishing, good food, good prizes, just not alot of catching, but what the heck, got to watch the slammer in action.

It was really something to the see the ice fishing equipment and rigs, especially Rat City Hooker with his ice fishing Mansion.

As for passing the time, you know what they say, simple things amuse simple people, fortuatly I wasn't the only simple person there that day, maybe just the "simpleist"  

Thanks to Mark (Adjusted) and Steve, I also think the first time boat owner discount on big lake equipment offered by Fishdog.com is a great idea.


----------



## WDGibby

Steinfiskie, How small of a knife did it take to filet that bag of gills? And who wants to own up to rubbing that perch's bellie? I'll never tell.

Gibby


----------



## schaaed1

WDGibby said:


> Steinfiskie, How small of a knife did it take to filet that bag of gills? And who wants to own up to rubbing that perch's bellie? I'll never tell.
> 
> Gibby


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## severus

WDGibby said:


> And who wants to own up to rubbing that perch's bellie?


Uh-oh. Has someone been perch-milking? Tim?!?!?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

:lol: LOL After Rick iced that 11" perch we were all standing around to admire it. I would tickle it's fat belly and it would puff right up flaring its gills and fins . It looked like a perfect mount in that pose, so I kept tickling it. I guess I went a little overboard when I started talking to it like I was rubbing a dogs belly, calling it a big sweetie.:lol: No perch milking though, it was a hen just stuffed with eggs.

It was pretty funny.:chillin:


----------



## Flyfisher

Here you go, Tim...a lasting memory of a molested perch. Thanks for snapping the picture of my monster perch...maybe if I had held it out more, it would have looked even bigger?


----------



## adjusted3

Well, I hoped everyone had a great time. the catching could have been better. But the friendships were outstanding. I think Steve has a few photos and some video that he wil get up on the board soon.

The weather was outstanding, how can you beat 50 degrees on the ice with friends!!! We had a great Walleye plaque to give away to the largest walleye, and as the day went on, the largest keeper walleye!, not one was caught. So, the plaque lives and will be given away at the St. Joe leagues Erie outing in June. 

Was a great day swapping stories and lies. Watching that "windlass tipdown was a scream. Watching 2PawsRiver was even better. 

Thanks guys for the memories!!! -make plans and set aside the dates for the rest of the St. Joe Leagues exploits this year!!! We will do this again next year.

Mark


----------

